# torn mouth frenulum, what to do?



## Still_Learning

DS just had a nasty fall and hit his face.







The frenulum between his upper lip and top teeth tore.

Is there anything I need to do? Doctor visit tomorrow?

He tolerated ice for a bit and the bleeding has stopped.


----------



## MtBikeLover

My daughter fell out of bed when she was about 6 months old. Tons and tons of blood. We took her to the doctor immediately and they said she had torn her frenulum as well. There was nothing they could do. The just said it would heal on its own.

Can you call your ped and ask them what they think? Our ped is available 24 hours a day for emergencies.


----------



## HarperRose

Oh, OW! That happened to my dd when she was a toddler. My ds drove over her on a friend's Power Wheels thing and her face got a good mash! (I was reading another friend's dd a story so another mom ran to get my dd. Oh, what chaos!) She was nursing at the time, so I was able to sit and nurse her and she was fine after a few minutes. Bleeding stopped and everything. She didn't need a doc visit.

I'd check the teeth, check the tongue, make sure everything looks normal. He'll probably be ok.


----------



## Still_Learning

Thanks







We've checked everything else in there (thinking surely all that blood can't be from one place!) and everything else looks good.

He's runnign around lifting his lip up now trying to gross us out. LOL He's 3.

Looking at the tear, I think his frenulum came down lower than most peoples. The tear starts right above his gum line.
Hmmmm....


----------



## Rockies5

this happens. leave it alone.


----------



## whoziwhatsit

I tore my bottom one once a few years ago and ended up in the ER because it was such a bad bike wreck...face plant onto the curb with my face







. Anyway they insisted on stitching it up and I would highly recommend against that for a 3yo. I would rather give birth 17 more times than go through that again. And also having stitches inside your mouth is really uncomfy. I'm positive I would have been fine and I'll bet your little guy will be, too.


----------



## Kabes

Yep, what everyone else said. I know Drs. used to think it was a big deal (a had a friend who 'had' to have a repair). I've been to the ER and talked to the dentist about this injury. If the injury were in another location would you take him to the Dr.? If the answer is "no" then you don't need to take him now. This is from the ER Doc and the dentist.


----------



## dannic

How odd...my dd just tore hers or stretched it. I've left it. To be honest, I'm glad it's stretched a bit, as she is tongue-tied and it's really tight.







I don't want to get it snipped unless necessary...glad your son is feeling better!


----------



## MotheringHeart

DS took a face plant in the bathroom last year (we're STILL not sure how the heck he did it) and made a mess of his mouth. One of the things that happend was a torn frenulum. It bled FOREVER (like it was still bleeding the next morning) but we talked to the dentist and she said that is totally normal when it's been traumatized. It may hurt him when he eats for a few days...but otherwise, just leave it alone.


----------



## amcal

I tore mine as a kid. I have a tiny point in the middle of my upper lip where it hangs down just a bit. I know what it is but no one looking at it would think it looks any different than a normal lip. The added benefit? I get to play with it with my tongue when I'm bored


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Still_Learning* 
Thanks







We've checked everything else in there (thinking surely all that blood can't be from one place!) and everything else looks good.

He's runnign around lifting his lip up now trying to gross us out. LOL He's 3.

Looking at the tear, I think his frenulum came down lower than most peoples. The tear starts right above his gum line.
Hmmmm....









Leave it to a little kid to gross ppl out. My dd was about 2.5 when she had her accident. She hasn't had any lasting problems.


----------



## 34me

One morning I woke up and I had torn mine in my sleep somehow?! It hurt a lot more than I expected but it's been about 4 years now and I'm basically normal..............


----------



## Nature

My poor 2 year old has fallen on her face more times than I can count. And thats where she always bleeds from. As a result, hers is kinda mangled looking and not completely attached. Course it doesn't show because her lip is there, but still..


----------



## Destinye

I would do some Arnica if you have some too!


----------



## amcal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Destinye* 
I would do some Arnica if you have some too!

Arnica should never be used in the mouth or on broken skin.


----------



## Destinye

umm ok I use it all the time in the mouth though...including dental procedures on animals with bleeding. I am referring to homeopathic Arnica though to clarify.


----------



## treehugginmama

You can take arnica pillules. Works great for trauma.

All my boys have tore it. It's so scary. My youngest son just tore his last weekend, along with slicing his upper and lower lip on the outside and inside. We gave him a few doses of arnica and it's about healed now. The swelling was very little.


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Destinye* 
umm ok I use it all the time in the mouth though...including dental procedures on animals with bleeding. I am referring to homeopathic Arnica though to clarify.

We use homeopathic arnica pellets for dental work all the time...


----------



## hottmama

Both my kids have done it, my youngest around 7-8 mos. when he was trying to walk from the couch to the table while chewing on the back of a pen, and my oldest, recently (around 4.5) just from falling. It heals.
Strangely, my youngest had a totally different smile and latch after he tore his. A better latch was not something I was about to worry about!


----------



## pigpokey

My understanding is that they are used in fetal development for symmetry. When the upper frenulum is heavy and persistent some detists will claim it has to be removed if the parents want the child to not have a persistent gap between the center top front teeth. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

